# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Ból zatok bez kataru

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od około roku mam problem z zatokami, ciągły ból zatok pomimo ze rzadko kiedy mam katar. Często moja głowa jest ciężka, boli mnie w okolicach czoła i oczu. Ból czasami bywa nie do zniesienia i biore leki przeciwbólowe. 
Byłem z tym u lekarza rodzinnego i przepisał antybiotyk Amoksiklav, ale to nie pomogło. Męczę się tak już około rok. 
Byłem też na rtg zatok, ale nic nie wyszło, wiec nie wiem co mi jest  :Frown: 
Teraz biorę krople Nasivin i trochę pomogło, ale bez rewelacji...
Lekarz powiedział że jak mi nie przejdzie to zapisze mi szczepionkę w tabletkach - Luivac.
Co o niej sądzicie, czy to mi pomoże? Mam już naprawdę dość tego bólu głowy. 
Najgorsze jest że lekarze za bardzo nie wiedzą co mi jest, bo nie mam gorączki, kataru itp.
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## Hanna

Po pierwsze zrób wymaz z nosa i gardła. Możliwe że w tym przypadku antybiotyki nie pomogły, bo jest tam jakaś bakteria oporna na większość antybiotyków. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam ten sam problem juz 2 lata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi zaczyna sie albo konczy .  bol jak diabli ,ani kataru a goraczki tylko 37 . Ale  2 lata to waktycznie  musi cie to juz wkuzac.    Deflegmin jest skuteczny i  czeste  napary z  rumianku .. pomoze wam ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napieciowy bol glowy...pomyslcie o tym.Mnie od 7miesiecy boli czolo,nigdzie indziej...mialem robiony rezonans i wszystko wyszlo ok.
Bralem wszystko pod uwage,zatoki,zapalenie tetnicy skroniowej,bylem u okulisty...i coraz bardziej wszystko skierowane jest na nerwice.Byc moze niektorzy z Was maja podobny problem.Moje GG: 44849706
Pozdrawiam
Pawel

----------


## marcyska

ja mam to samo ciągłe zapalenie zatok miałam robione rtg zatok i wyszło ze mam skrzywioną przegrode nosa i pogrubione małżowiny... ale zatoki przynosowe czyste wiec zdecydowałam sie na zabieg przegrody cholernie bolący pomogło ofszem ale na kilka tygodni...nadal mam nos zatkany stąd problem z zatokami lekarz podejrzewa alergie wizyte mam 17.01.14 zobaczymy... najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest TK zatok to wszystko wyjaśni które zatoki są zajęte... ale przyznaję zatokowy  ból głowy  jest nie do wytrzymania... acha zróbcie sobie kochani test u  alergolog a czy czasem częste zapalenie zatok nie jest czasem od alergi..ja pamiętam ze jak brałam leki na alergie ból i ciężka głowa nagle znikneły ale musiałam odstawić ze wzgledu na zabieg przegrody....warto spróbować może faktycznie nasze częste zapalenie zatok jest właśnie od alergii...pozdrawiam

----------


## Mateos

mnie pomagają takie ziołowe tabletki sinupret może warto spróbować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okropnie boli czoło, oczy ....3 lata się z tym mecze bywało nawet ze przy wydmuchiwaniu nosa robiło mi się słabo i osowalam się na podłogę...miałam robiony rezonas i na nim wyszły zatoki byłam leczona sterydami i nic nie pomogło a bol byl nie do zniesienia az twarz mi dretwiala...wiec bralam leki przeciwbólowe i dostalam zapalenia błony śluzowej żołądka....a jeszcze odczulam się na pylki . i tez juz nie wiem co robic

----------


## kaska86

Mój maż też mega cierpi z tego powodu nie rok nie dwa. Dlatego stara sie stosować preparaty, które juz przed  jego "zatokowym sezonem" (wiosna) poprawia odpornosc. Łyka zatoxin już końcem zimy i potem zatokowe bóle łatwiej znosi. Ale oczywiście na zabieg z przegrodą nie da sie namówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koncerty farmaceutyczne sa ustawione na zysk. Rovia cos co pomaga przsz 3 dni albo co maskuje problem podczas gdy lek na ta dolegliwosc jest niedaleko i naturalny poczytajcie o ziołolecznictwie a nie syntetycznej śmier i

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Problem bólów w rejonie zatok może pochodzić od wielu czynników i nie koniecznie musi być spowodowany zatokami .
Chociaż trzeba przyznać , że u większości osób jest czynnikiem sprawczym więc podpinają się pod niego wszyscy.
Leczenie zatok lekami sterydowymi to nie jest rozwiązanie i tylko w dłuższej perspektywie pogarsza sytuację chorego.
Ale ból to ból więc się bierze. Podobnie jest z astmą i sterydami wziewnymi. Steryd działa szybko tak jak lubimy w tym pędzącym coraz szybciej świecie.
Organizm nie fiksuje ot tak sobie dla jaj. Zawsze jest jakaś przyczyna i na 100% nie nasze komórki. Najczęstszym i najpoważniejszym powodem jest grzybica zatok. Penetracja tkanki w tym rejonie przez odnogi grzybiczne to ból. Nie koniecznie musi być katar przy tym. Gdy organizm jest osłabiony i dodatkowo zostanie zainfekowany jakimś streptokokiem lub staphylokokiem  to pojawia się wydzielina ropna, która sama w sobie jest ok , bo to oznacza , że nasze leukocyty walczą. Przegroda nosowa wbrew temu co wielu mówi nie jest wg mnie powodem problemów.  Od  moich klientów dowiaduję się , że od urodzenia była skrzywiona i nie miał bóli a teraz jak pojawiły się zatoki , to jest obwiniana o ten stan i proponowana jest operacja.  
Proszę się zastanowić czy w waszym życiu nie mieliście okresu pomieszkiwania w zagrzybionym mieszkaniu, z zagrzybioną nie wentylowaną łazienką, zagrzybioną piwnicą lub strychem z którego przeciągi nawiewały zarodki np Aspergilusa niger.
Wiele osób nie kojarzy faktu chorych zatok ze zmianą pracy np: odgruzowywanie  zagrzybiałych starych budynków, czy na drugim końcu,   pracy w nowoczesnych klimatyzowanych biurach korporacyjnych gdzie wkładki klimatyczne nie wymieniane od miesięcy , z oszczędności lub flejtuchostwa, rozsiewają zarodniki.
Zdrowy organizm poradzi sobie z grzybem przez jakiś czas ale jak wyjeżdżasz na miesiąc wakacji do nie wentylowanego przez zimę , pachnącego malizną domku kempingowego i wdychasz zarodki 2 tygodnie  to już może się coś zacząć. 
Świat grzybów i bakterii ropnych  to nie jedyni winowajcy. Szereg bakterii ogólnych może zaatakować lokalnie organizm. Może być zaatakowany jakiś nerw w okolicy zatok i będziemy oskarżać zatoki o coś co robi borelioza, toxoplasma ,.....  Jest też ogromny świat robaków ludzkich których miejsce życia jest często określone przez przypadek. 
Nie wiele osób kojarzy tasiemca z bytowaniem w kręgosłupie czy w sercu. 
Proszę mi wierzyć to są przyczyny Waszego cierpienia. Wasze komórki chcą dla Was jak najlepiej i tylko czynnik obcy powoduje ich degradację  i ból. Ból który jest jak najbardziej potrzebny , bo bez niego byśmy nie wiedzieli że coś nam dolega no i byśmy się nie wzięli za problem bez takiego "dopingu".
I na koniec przypomnę to co kilka osób tu już wspomniało - sterydy i antybiotyki to droga w ślepą uliczkę w której rozwijają się grzybice, zanika pozytywna flora, degeneruje się od trucizn organizm.....
Leczyć to wszystko i diagnozować można bez chemii. Wymaga to jednak naszego wysiłku dla własnego organizmu który nam dostarcza tylu wspaniałych doznań. W razie pytań kontakt prywatny przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## mariokka

Jejku, u nas  świetnie się sprawdza nasodren to może kup sobie ten wyciag z fiołka, jest naturalny ale na zatoki w sam raz. Jedyna wada to wysoka cena, ale warto bo skuteczny jest.

----------


## rasha

A mi zaczyna sie albo konczy . bol jak diabli ,ani kataru a goraczki tylko 37 . Ale 2 lata to waktycznie musi cie to juz wkuzac. Deflegmin jest skuteczny i czeste napary z rumianku .. pomoze wam ...

Dzięki za dzielenie

----------


## viollla

Jak chorowałam na zatoki i bolą mnie głowa to chodziłam strasznie marudna , pomógł mi ten wyciąg z fiołka i juz długo mam spokój, odpukać w tym roku jeszcze nie chorowałam...

----------


## aniatygrysek

witam mnie tez boli nie wiem czy zatoki ale mam do usuniecia migdały i to wszystko jest powiazane razem jak to lekarz mi mowi wczoraj mnie przewiało i juz ucho głowa tzn poł głowy mnie boli i oko nie wiem co brac biore ibuprom zatoki i sinupret

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie zlapalo 2 dni temu spac nie umiem , nic. A jak sie schylam mam wrazenie ze glowa mi odleci. Bol jest okropny.

----------


## elkaes

Wiesz co, i mnie często łapało, i miałam taką okropną wydzielinę która spływała z góry. Fuj... Więc ja to wręcz chciałam zatrzymać i brałam Sinufast. Nie mam porównania z niczym innym bo kupiłam na zatoki w aptece i jak pomogło tak się tego trzymam.

----------


## ChoraPani

Ja nie potrafię żadnymi lekarstwami wyleczyć zatok. Męczę się z zapchanymi zatokami od kilku miesięcy. Mam wrażenie, że przez to coraz słabiej czuje smaki, jestem osłabiona, nie potrafię się wyspać. Co wy na to? Może miał już ktoś tu taki problem.

----------


## JoannaB

Jak dla mnie już dawno powinnaś udać się do specjalisty! Nie lekceważ tego, możesz mieć poważne problemy ze zdrowiem jeśli tego nie wyleczyć do porządku.

----------


## Roxa

Jest taki upał, a ja bez przerwy chodzę z zapchanymi zatokami. Głowa mi pęka. Czy to objawy uczulenia? Dodam, że nigdy nie miałam żadnej alergii. Macie jakieś sposób na odetkanie nosa?

----------


## medicusDCL

Przy tego typu dolegliwościach zatok rekomendujemy konsultację z laryngologiem. Kadra Medicus DCL to jedni z najlepiej wykwalifikowanych specjalistów w Polsce. Lekarz laryngolog zdiagnozuje przyczynę Pani dolegliwości i dobierze odpowiednią metodę leczenia. Na konsultacje można umówić się telefonicznie pod numerem telefonu - 71 74 96 000.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ciągle jakieś problemy z zatokami i wystarczy choćby wizyta na basenie, żebym na drugi dzień czuła ból. Ratuję się wtedy rozpuszczalną pyralginą sprint, która naprawdę szybko niweluje ból i mogę w miarę normalnie jakoś funkcjonować

----------


## jamajak

ja na urlopie miałam to samo, zatkany nos, ucisk w skroniach i ogólnie jakas rozdrażniona byłam, chyba przez to że oddychać swobodnie nie mogłam, ale dostałam w aptece bez recepty taki sinufast, był tani więc go kupiłam i pomógł od razu  :Smile:

----------


## marta.tym

Jakoś od miesiąca mamy w domu inhalator i jest to model Alergia Stop. Dostaliśmy gwarancję na 24 miesiące, w zestawie są wszystkie akcesoria potrzebne do tego, żeby takie zabiegi przeprowadzać, nie mam zastrzeżeń. Instrukcja obsługi jest po polsku, choć tak naprawdę obsługa jest na tyle mało skomplikowana że nawet bez instrukcji bym sobie poradził.

----------

